# whiting on lure?



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone ever caught whiting on a lure such as a smaller grub fished on the bottom in the surf?


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I saw a guy catch one on a pomp jig off the beach pier back in April. I don't think it happens alot though.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Only VERY rarely.

Normally whiting are EXTREMELY skittish :banghead


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tip the jig with shrimp or gulp. Lay it in front of his nose, and give a twitch.



You'll get a bite. Bet You.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've caught them on a Pompano jig as an incidental catch but only when tipped with a sweetener. I've neve caught one on a bare Pompano jig.



If I were to fish for whiting, I'd probably use a bare jig head with a healthy piece of shrimp or clam on it.



Waiting for the Fall Pomano run. New rods, new rigs; I'm ready! C2


----------

